# need help tracing this painting



## csw (Mar 20, 2014)

It's a long shot, but I figured I'd try...
Moving my grandma into a smaller place and she gave me a bunch of art. I have this one painting that my dad says she claimed to be valuable. Nobody's sure where it came from. Grandma is 96 and her memory isn't the best anymore. 
I took it out of the frame to look for a signature. Nothing. Looks like it was framed at Ateliers Armand Duty in Belgium, that's all the info I have. My great grandpa was friends with Thomas Hart Benton. Doesn't look like something either one would have done, just saying he was connected in the arts.
Any suggestions outside of taking it to an appraiser? Not having luck with reverse image searching
Here's the painting


----------

